# [VOTE PLEASE] What to put in Jeff's 12 gallon rimless tank?



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm about to set up my rimless 12g (24x12x10) tank but I dont know what I want to put in it!!

If planted, it's going to be a low light, low tech tank. 

I'm debating whether it should be CPD/Galaxy Rasboras or another shrimp tank. I don't know what to do!!!

Anyone have any ideas? I have about 2 weeks to decide....

Added a poll too. Please vote!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I vote galaxies... as long as you promise to post lots of pics!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a new DSLR that I'm still learning to use... So of course there will be lots of photos! Just like my other journals lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Mix the two...?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

mixing is dangerous... CPD might eat the shrimp haha. It's not going to be heavily planted. If it was I'd do it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i would say shrimp for a tank that size, galaxies are lovely fish and i want them, but they really do require a scape that gives them plenty of cover to make them comfortable and that is hard to do on tanks that size without making the scape look too crowded


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 for the CPD/Galaxy rasboras, neat little fish that dont need alot of space.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Shrimp are the trend now........aren't they??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SHRIMP!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote..... heavily planted shrimp tank (and maybe some L10a). I'm not biased, I'm just sayin' !

Stuart


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd do heavily planted but I don't want to buy another CO2 Tank + invest in another light fixture. 

 sucks when you're limited by money


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll post pics of the tank and set up this weekend when I grab it from my parent's place.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'd choo-choo choose a CPD or Emerald Danio tank. Why?

Because:
1.) CPD are low maintenance
2.) The can live in shallow rice paddy fields 
3.) I've had them before and I miss them
4.) You have shrimp tanks already
5.) You have a big fish tank already
6.) You're a busy guy and a tank with low maintenance is perfect
7.) CPD are relatively easy to breed (Scholz has done it )
8.) CPD are colourful vibrant fish, shy, but exhibit great to look at behaviour
9.) They are not always readily available...rare and may be extinct in the wild due to pollution
10.) Did I say they're hardy and low maintenance

Look forward to whatever you decide, I know it'll be a great setup.

**they do like eating shrimplets, but its doable with RCS


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My vote goes to another sha sha shrimp tank.... Because one is not enough!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

lol BCA is just as torn as I am. you guys are no help!!!

Maybe I'll mix but put the shrimp in a HOB Breeding tank... hahaha


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

anything but shrimp, theyre just plain silly, if u want some cool colorful bugs go pick up some feeder crickets and model paint and make ur own king kong crickets

a colony of multi's would be great in that tank and theyre actually interesting to watch for more than a couple seconds unlike a tank full of bugs going crazy over a little algae biscuit
everyone that has multis loves em, ask thefishwife or qyrus or ncutler, H5N1, hp10BII etc etc - its neat not only watching them setup their territory but raising their fry, u can keep multiple generations in the same tank, always lots of babies of different sizes

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...hellies-their-multitude-fry-13475/#post115357

a couple pea puffers would be a good choice too tho not as entertaining to watch as multis building a colony


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

lol king kong crickets, thats hilarious!!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

hm.. pea puffers + galaxy sounds cool...


----------

